# Trinity North, Leicester - May '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

Trinity is a storm drainage system in the north of Leicester.
his is a little more stoopy than Trinity South, 3ft diametr to be exact.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

